
10 'superforces' of the business future (2015) - imcqueen
http://www.cornell.edu/video/priceline-founder-jay-walker-10-superforces-of-business-future
======
imcqueen
For anyone that doesn't want to invest 40 minutes in this:

New Sensor Technology

The Connector Force - mobile network

The 2nd Software Revolution - big data, AI, machine learning

Feedback

Synthetic Biology

The Second Industrial Revolution - 3d printing

Nanotechnology

Robotics

Ultra Urbanization

Emergence of the Global Middle Class

